# SMTP Error <class.smtplib1.SMTPException>



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi,

I am using Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition. & i am getting the following error.
<class.smtplib1.SMTPException> No suitable authentication method found

What I did is I installed SMTP & POP3 services, Configured pop3 with mailboxes etc. which is working fine.

The problem is with the SMTP, I configured it to allow Anonymous access & also integrate windows Authentication 
But when i enter the username & password for the account i get this error.

What would be the problem? Help, Please. I am Stuck


----------

